# AutoGlym Products - How good?



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi guys

Plan on really getting into detailing in the new year and once my back gets better, and just wanted some advice on products. Have been bought a load of Meguiars stuff for xmas which i have used before anyways, however i work for B&Q and we sell the Autoglym stuff and its currently on 3 for 2 so was thinking of buying some bits - Tar remover, glass polish and some trim revive stuff, but because i have never used it before, is this stuff worth it? Im also gonna be buying some of the lambswool mitts (synthetic) at £2.48 each so for 3 mitts i'll only pay £4 with discount!!

Thanks guys

Rich


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes it's good stuff, there is better out there but for the price point and availability it's hard to beat.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

You will find find a lot of different views regarding the products of various companies but here are the AG products I have used and I think they are very good not to mention some being good value for money.

Super resign polish
Extra Gloss Protection
Rapid detailer
Glass Polish
Fast glass
Vinyl and Rubber care
Hi-Foam Interior Shampoo
Interior Shampoo
Perfect Palm Microfibre applicator
Air-Con Sanitizer


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks guys, ill think ill buy some as i can get 3 products for less than a tenner, so wont lose out on much if i dont like it ......


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'll add BSC to the list above, it's a brilliant shampoo and good vfm.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

HD Wax and Aquawax are also good products.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

The only one I wouldn't bother with us the tar remover, didn't work for me at all!


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

bigmc said:


> I'll add BSC to the list above, it's a brilliant shampoo and good vfm.


+1, i try loads of shampoo's and always go back to this.



Lupostef said:


> The only one I wouldn't bother with us the tar remover, didn't work for me at all!


If it didn't work for you "at all", then you were doing something wrong or you weren't trying to remove tar...It does work, just expensive compared to Tardis...


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

bigmc said:


> Yes it's good stuff, there is better out there but for the price point and availability it's hard to beat.


That's very much my thinking, for what it costs and how easy it is to get hold of I think it's a great line of products.

I certainly use a variety of their products alongside other branded products.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Strothow said:


> If it didn't work for you "at all", then you were doing something wrong or you weren't trying to remove tar...It does work, just expensive compared to Tardis...


Phrased that wrong then, didn't mean it had no effect, you just summed it up by saying theres better for less :thumb:

Pick up some srp if they stock it, it's always in my bag


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

the tyre shine spray isnt very good though, doesnt even last 24 hours

fast glass and srp are my fave ag products, both so easy to work with


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

I've used...

Fast Glass.
Rapid Detailer.
Aqua Wax.
Super Resin Polish.
Intensive Tar Remover.

All good, but some cheaper over the counter rivals I've found better.

TW Clear Vue is a better performer than AG Fast Glass, by a considerable amount IMO.

White Spirit is much the same as Intensive Tar Remover.

I think SRP is average and something like Scratch X or Swirl X is more effective for an over the counter polish.

Rapid Detailer and Aqua Wax are truly outstanding products IMO. Very hard to beat esp for the price.:thumb: 



I haven't really used my AG Body Shampoo and Conditioner, AG Bumper Care or AG Engine & Machine Cleaner yet.


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

Im not a lover of AG products. I hate the white residue left by AG polishes. Products like dressings and cleaners in small bottles are poor value. Spend £8 on a bottle of AG tyre dressing then compare coverage/longetivity to a bottle of megs endurance at almost twice the price.Same with interior products.
Personally I would never pay full retail for AG.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

^^ You're using far too much if it's giving white residue, yet another case of user error being blamed on product I'm afraid.


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Give your rep a ring mate hell sort you out even cheaper than B&Q and give you good advice to cant thank mine enough


----------



## kirium (Nov 7, 2009)

I like ag myself


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)

Some products are OK, some (IMO) are dire - as noted above the trye shine spray is poor and lasts all of an hour, wheres I like their trim gel and HD wax is outstanding.

All in all, it's not a brand I'd plump for but that's just my choice.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

bigmc said:


> ^^ You're using far too much if it's giving white residue, yet another case of user error being blamed on product I'm afraid.


Not really. SRP is chalk in a bottle. Will stain any plastic you touch with it. Sure you can say user error, but poor product to begin with. People love it here, so thats ok! :thumb:


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

my skills may be inferior to most on here, but ive never had powdery residue left over

ive always been of the opinion that autoglym is an outdated brand trying to play catch up with the new boys, with no new technology to their range, however, were half their range is good, like srp, fast glass, bsc, uds, aqua wax etc, the other half is shocking, id say cheap and nasty but over priced

harsh words, but they arent bringing anything new to the table, despite this, theyre good for a starter kit and OCD newbies


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

bigmc said:


> ^^ You're using far too much if it's giving white residue, yet another case of user error being blamed on product I'm afraid.


 Funny how I dont have problems with other products. I dont have any vested interests either, I'm afraid.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

type[r]+ said:


> Not really. SRP is chalk in a bottle. Will stain any plastic you touch with it. Sure you can say user error, but poor product to begin with. People love it here, so thats ok! :thumb:


see post 4 done by dave kg from here: (its on here too somewhere)

http://www.autopia.org/forum/guide-detailing/77859-**-test-swirl-removal-hand-**.html


----------



## 4937Liam (Feb 4, 2010)

HD wax is by far the best product they have released in years - Easy to work with giving great results on many different colours and paint types.
Srp is also a very well established product and is one of my personal favourites.

Liam.


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

andy monty said:


> see post 4 done by dave kg from here: (its on here too somewhere)
> 
> http://www.autopia.org/forum/guide-detailing/77859-**-test-swirl-removal-hand-**.html


 How old is that review? Things have moved on a bit since then lol

I will try out HD wax one day but not at full retail


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

edsel said:


> How old is that review? Things have moved on a bit since then lol
> 
> I will try out HD wax one day but not at full retail


If you can point me to a better product to use by hand at the same price (<£10 per litre i paid last time i got a few bottles) im all ears 

Ive got to the point where if i find something that works i'll stick with it rather than waste money on countless products i use once and think "thats $#1t" and now reside in the garage and get given away at random to various friends and family members.... (depending on who has p155ed me off in the past depends on what they get) Megs three stage went to my cousin (all that work for the wax to only live for about 2 weeks) :devil:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

edsel said:


> Im not a lover of AG products. I hate the white residue left by AG polishes. Products like dressings and cleaners in small bottles are poor value. Spend £8 on a bottle of AG tyre dressing then compare coverage/longetivity to a bottle of megs endurance at almost twice the price.Same with interior products.
> Personally I would never pay full retail for AG.


As bigmc said, user error, i don't get white residue everywhere, SRP is one of their best, if not their best product!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Strothow said:


> As bigmc said, user error, i don't get white residue everywhere, SRP is one of their best, if not their best product!


im itching to order a 5ltr trade can of their new Radiant wax polish along with Acid free wheel cleaner and fast lube and shine

:buffer:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

andy monty said:


> see post 4 done by dave kg from here: (its on here too somewhere)
> 
> http://www.autopia.org/forum/guide-detailing/77859-**-test-swirl-removal-hand-**.html


Yes, one person does a test and then it's gospel. Sheep will follow. I get the point. People love it and that's OK.

We now have people on here saying avoid avoid the Megs MF system because Russ removed more clearcoat on his car than wet sanding.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

edsel said:


> Funny how I dont have problems with other products. I dont have any vested interests either, I'm afraid.


Funnt how people who use it correctly have no white dust though?


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

SRP is great, especially if in a hurry and applying by hand. Infact its the product that got me in to the whole car care scene! Residue comes off plastic easily with a quick application of fast glass (IRC it tells you this on the back of the bottle), or you could just tape it up as you would if using a polisher. Not had much in the way of dust problems myself.

I also use

Fast Glass (use this in the house as well)
Vinyl and Rubber Care
Bumper Care
Glass Polish
Odour Eliminator (use this in the house as well)
Leather cleaner (and on my leather shoes)
Foaming tyre dressing (though prefer Armor All as a shop available product)
Paint renovator (stronger than it looks)
Bodywork shampoo and conditioner

Yes there are better more specialist products out there, but for those of us on more of a budget than some it is a range hard to beat IMHO - particularly with the availability in Halfrauds, B&Q, the Garage, etc. Of course I supplement my AG products with others like FK1000, Menzerna Polish, BH Autoclay where I think my money goes further.

I found the interior shampoo less effective than the "Whizz" foam from poundland (which is my prefered choice btw), and to me the screenwash and deicer look very expensive but never tryed them so cant really comment.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I still use many AG products and love them in amongst my other products. SRP is superb IMO, HD Wax is Brilliant. I also love the trade rubber cleaner and the glass polish. Vinyl & Rubber is great and very useful for many things - ie plastics dressing and diluted with water for a spray on polish that I use on door shuts ( diluted 1:9 ).

Also really like Autogloss Rinse, Aqua Wax and Clean All


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

I really rate the following AG products,

SRP - never had a dusty problem
Glass polish - cracking stuff
Bumper care gel
Vinyl and rubber care spray 
Shampoo


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

MarkSmith said:


> . Vinyl & Rubber is great and very useful for many things - ie plastics dressing and diluted with water for a spray on polish that I use on door shuts ( diluted 1:9 ).


Ooh, will have to remember that one! Always thought VRC would be good on door shuts since overspraying the interior on the panda and wiping it off. Seems to have a decent cleaning action.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

tarbyonline said:


> Ooh, will have to remember that one! Always thought VRC would be good on door shuts since overspraying the interior on the panda and wiping it off. Seems to have a decent cleaning action.


Yes mate, it works brilliant and puts a real nice shine on the door shuts 

I just stick 50ml in a 500ml bottle ( with 450ml of water ) spray it on, wipe and buff - easy, cheap and effective


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

MarkSmith said:


> Yes mate, it works brilliant and puts a real nice shine on the door shuts
> 
> I just stick 50ml in a 500ml bottle ( with 450ml of water ) spray it on, wipe and buff - easy, cheap and effective


Excellent. As luck would have it I even have an empty VRC bottle here!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

type[r]+ said:


> Yes, one person does a test and then it's gospel. Sheep will follow.


bahhhh 

No people try on the back of someone's tests where they have shown them to be good more will try it and use it follow like sheep OR criticise....

Im a Yorkshireman Spade is a spade if something is good i will jump on the band wagon and if its crap i will say so someone might interject and argue but then im happy to listen and debate.......... (much like if your been an idiot in a pub i will tell you to your face  )

Megs three stage is (due to censors put in by the forum owners) it is rubbish.... (paint cleanser isn't too bad but have used better) the polish is naff and the wax lasts a couple of weeks.. Ag's ultra deep shine is better (and im not a fan of that personally)

Dodo Lime prime... I wont buy again,,,

Billbury wheel cleaner- Might as well use washing up liquid or apc....

Megs Gold class / nxt shampoo dried my skin out to cracking (not a fan) ....

Elite snow foam / Autobrites Super snow foam --- Looks pretty but does sod all unless you have a mud covered land rover.. ok via Gilmour as a basic prewash but APC works better and pointless via foam lance..... and it lingers for weeks in winter if its cold....

Butter wet wax was all the rage on here a few years ago... lasted a couple of weeks and gave it away..

(god im going to upset some site sponsors here) :sorry:

I am yet to find a bad Bilt Hamber product..... and there after sales is second to none.....

(and i know a lot of people here think some members are in the pockets of various manufacturers and agents but i can hand on heart say i am not for what that is worth yes i have had a couple of feebies after an issue i have had with bilt hamber a few months ago but I've not tried them yet and if they are crap pete and jk will be the first to know :devil:  )

I like the turtle wax big orange cheap car shampoo.. It works, its cheap , its slick and its £5 for 5l making it muck cheap at this time of year on a daily driver its ideal.

Im no brand snob either i try to get the best value for money and product quality all in one...

yes buy cheap buy twice is also in my mind


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

agree with the super snow foam.. all it did was foam, no cleaning whatsoever 

AG Glass Polish is brilliant and something that I've started using again recently :thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> agree with the super snow foam.. all it did was foam, no cleaning whatsoever
> 
> AG Glass Polish is brilliant and something that I've started using again recently :thumb:


you dare say it was dusty Alan  if you do i will shut you in the Punto boot   bit of it on a damp MF applicator


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Totally agree about some members being in certain traders pockets!!


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

i cant bring myself to polish or seal glass, i feel thats going a bit too far, lol


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

AaronGTi said:


> Totally agree about some members being in certain traders pockets!!


Im really not trying to upset anyone honest  but many other forum members are mentioning things like this at meets and the like (some are members on here) especially when you send someone / or link to this site or comment trying to help someone..... and it seems to tar the "detailing" community/ concept...

oh and i've just broken my 3,000 post mark


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Tazz said:


> i cant bring myself to polish or seal glass, i feel thats going a bit too far, lol


it makes a difference especially the side windows you dont need to drop your windows in heavy rain to see whats coming :thumb:

as for what to use...

Autoglym glass polish or fast glass to clean

and something like rain-x to seal :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

andy monty said:


> bahhhh
> 
> No people try on the back of someone's tests where they have shown them to be good more will try it and use it follow like sheep OR criticise....
> 
> ...


My point is people don't try things out for themselves. And when ever someone disagrees, you get someone that always posts a link to a test done years ago! :lol:

Take that specific test for example. People see that and instantly think SRP is the best. That's just what Dave got to work best on the day. Everyone ignores the others that were tested (or not), and are missing out big time! Like where's the Blackhole? Everyone loves that for filling? Look at what each product has done to the minor swirls (the ones that everyone gets). They all worked! 

People take these tests as gospel. Like a certain wax test for durability, also done ages ago..... Yes it's good fun, great for an idea, but certainly don't take it as gospel!

I've always said Prima Amigo was a better product (it should be, it's generations ahead), and what do you know? Everyone is finally starting to catch on!  Looks better, smells better, easier to use, doesn't stain black trim, and still fills great. Did I mention it looks better! :lol: I've even posted a thread in the past asking if anyone glazes over SRP because the improvement I got was shocking.

SRP works for others, and that's great! :thumb: It is a great abrasive paint cleaner (that's the chalk working), and cuts through oxidisation pretty good. IMO the finish is 'average'.

And yes, I always wonder about people pushing certain products.....

With the traders, don't think we can post non-trader links here. The traders give us a good deal, and pay to keep this forum going, so what's wrong with posting trader links?


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

SRP, it's not really a polish as it has very little cut. I would say it's more of a cleanser that is also very good at filling, yes it will stain trim but it's easily removed. Prima Amigo is miles better but costs twice as much and isn't that readily available.

EGP, looks great on top of SRP, very easy to apply and durability aint bad.

Glass Polish, Fantastic, the crap this can remove is amazing.

Fast Glass, very good at just giving the glass a quick once over.

Rapid Detailer, probably the best QD in it's price range.

HD Wax, Imo the best in it's class by far.

Rubber Care, spray onto a warm engine after washing it, drop the bonnet and walk away, does a great job.

Tar Remover, yes it does work you just have to give it time. Also good on bits painted with rattle cans or smart repairs that tardis can be quite dicey with.

Tire Dressing, Dont follow the instructions. Sprau on a tire applicator and wipe on do the same again after a few mins. Leave 5 mins and buff away any excess. I get about 2 weeks durability using it this way.

Bumper Care, Dont really like this as it's very gloopy but it's pretty decent for dressing under arches.

BSC, love this shampoo, it's very "lubey", smells great and i dont need massive amounts of bubbles to keep me happy.

These are products that i use or have used. I use plenty of other brands as well, Prima, Jeffs, Chemical Guys, 3M, Autosmart Etc are just a few off the top of my head.
What we also need to remember is that AG products arn't really aimed at detailers but more the average person in the street that likes to keep thier car clean.
For thier range, price and availabilty i'd say they do a very decent job.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Practically all I use now. Really can't fault them one bit.

I do however, rate Meg's Endurance Gel for the tires. Not tried AGs stuff but being a spray I know it won't last anywhere near as longs as megs. :thumb:


----------

